# Happy 2nd Birthday Medic !!!



## rmitchom (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday Medic!!! such a handsome dog!!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Medic Great pics!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 2nd Birthday Medic. You are very handsome.


----------

